# Fed Ps their first oscar



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

My 5 reds and 1 Caribe are 4" and I gave em a 3" Oscar. It was in there for 10min. until the Caribe chased it and then it was all over. All 6 were all over him and he was gone in a few seconds.


----------



## tomzo84 (Jun 27, 2003)

Damn, a $17.00 feeder fish...WOW.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I like Oscars


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

he was $10


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

Haha...Thats badass man


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Did the Oscar even put up a fight?


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

wow, that's an expensive feeder?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

He didnt put up any fight. He knew what was about to go down.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I decided to not feed my p any cool looking fish after my friend tossed in a really cool looking black moore and it got everything except it's head ripped off.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Oscars are like RDs, ... I would never harm my RD.


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

o's will never fight back they just eat what ever they can grt in there mouth





















we will miss the little o


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

not cool


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Why is it not cool to feed an Oscar but feeders or a mouse is okay?


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

yes.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

mice are rodents feeder gold fish are plane stupid and would probly kill you given the chance but o's are smart fish and dont infest houses.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I agree with what you are saying and I think Os are cool fish but its all about survival of the fittest. I have heard about and even seen a shoal of Ps with an O. I was just thought either way it would be cool.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> I agree with what you are saying and I think Os are cool fish but its all about survival of the fittest. I have heard about and even seen a shoal of Ps with an O. I was just thought either way it would be cool.


 survival of the fittest mabby thats why oscars arnt in the same rivers as p's


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

da -da da da da-da


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

It has nothing to do w/ any petz being stupid or worthless......itz a matter of an opinion...your own interpretations of how valuable a fish is...Itz not kool for some...it does for others....just a matter of an opinion...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> It has nothing to do w/ any petz being stupid or worthless......itz a matter of an opinion...your own interpretations of how valuable a fish is...Itz not kool for some...it does for others....just a matter of an opinion...


 Very true. I don't understand why people keep moaning and bitching about what someone feeds his piranha (or other predatory fish for that matter) - I'm not talking to anyone in specific here!!!
It's his/her personal choice to feed a certain animal, and you can be against it, but all you can do about it is not feeding those animals yourself: complaining about it doesn't help one bit...

We had many arguments and fights about people feeding their piranha 'cool' animals in the past.
It's all a personal decision: if you don't like it, fine, but don't comment someone on it: it's his/her fish, money and decision...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Thank you Judazzz


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

Bah, they're PIRANHA'S ...who cares if he fed em an oscar. One down 100,000,000,000,000 to go.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 2, 2003)

i had a lazy oscar so i fed it to my spilo!!


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

and again teeth no teeth,a bunch of p's against one oscar wow how did we not know the outcome to that







and by the way at least mice have teeth cant help it oscar's are smarter then the rodents my opinion so dont get an attitude with me i will express it if you like it or not just like you feeding your p's an oscar it's yours not mine still uncool


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Thats why I bought Ps.....To feed them things


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Thats why I bought Ps.....To feed them things










right on


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Whatever you feed your piranha's is a personal thing: some like to feed them large (and potentially cool) fish like oscars, others (me included), focus mainly on observing their behaviour and keep them well-fed with prepared foods.
I do occasionally feed my reds feeders, but I just drop them in the tank and go on with my own business (but do look to the tank if I hear splashes







)

Bottom line is: respect each other for their personal choices: if you're ok with practices like this, good for you, if not, two choices: ignore posts like this one, or grow a thicker skin... It's as simple as that


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

"Survival of the fittest" 5 Natts and 1 Cariba against 1 smaller Oscar...are you kidding? then i have to





















!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

If he had maned up and stood his ground then maybe they would of let him shoal w/ em


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Thats why I bought Ps.....To feed them things


 YEAAAAAAH!


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

Who cares if he fed it an Oscar that may or may not be a cool fish. Some people think Goldfish are nice fish to keep....we feed our P's goldfish all the time. (I'm referring to us people who feed live foods) I happen to like lil mice, but if someone feeds one to their P's it's their business.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

hey kawi like i said my opinion there your fish not mine so you and judazz both can go







yourselves and again my opinion


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Right on, why dont you go feed your Ps some fruit or something








And by that I dont mean to stick your arm in the tank.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> hey kawi like i said my opinion there your fish not mine so you and judazz both can go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really like Oscars and see both sides to it, It's really a personal thing that can't or won't be settled. At least there were enough p's in there to finish it pretty quickly and it wasn't done under the pretense of "hoping that they would all just get along". I fed mine Bluegills and no one said anything and they are pretty damn cool fish to keep too.I've had one for three years.
Pete


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> hey kawi like i said my opinion there your fish not mine so you and judazz both can go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WAH!







WAH!




























here's a friggin tissue....do u weep whenever u eat long john silvers too?


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

USAFbOOst said:


> RAZORTEETH said:
> 
> 
> > hey kawi like i said my opinion there your fish not mine so you and judazz both can go
> ...


 MUH HA HA HA HA......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

People......grow up. 
Everyone is entitled to his or her oppinion and dont deserve to be bashed for it. I think it is a stupid and pointless thing to feed your fish but they are your fish. 
I would also like to know where you draw the line with feeding......what about a cat or dog? Should we all just turn the other cheek if someone is feeding his p's cats?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> hey kawi like i said my opinion there your fish not mine so you and judazz both can go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very mature, dude









In case you missed it:


> I'm not talking to anyone in specific here!!!


and...


> Bottom line is: respect each other for their personal choices: if you're ok with practices like this, good for you, if not, two choices: ignore posts like this one, or grow a thicker skin... It's as simple as that


So chill it a bit...


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Should we all just turn the other cheek if someone is feeding his p's cats?


I wouldn't even try, my cat would tear the sh!t out of my back while it's digging in for traction.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I did the dame thing when I got my shoal, but My Oscar was tough and Stodd his ground. nows he in perfect health. But he could go down at any time. Oh well... Better they kill him than each other.


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> People......grow up.
> Everyone is entitled to his or her oppinion and dont deserve to be bashed for it. I think it is a stupid and pointless thing to feed your fish but they are your fish.
> I would also like to know where you draw the line with feeding......what about a cat or dog? Should we all just turn the other cheek if someone is feeding his p's cats?


 Well when then guy says "You can both go







yourselves" I think a bashing is tolerable if not condoned (<--not sure if spelled correctly). Especially over something as stupid as an Oscar. And how in the hell do you compare an inexpensive and common fish to a cat or a dog. Apples and oranges man. I think the farthest acceptable thing to feed you P's is a mice or rat.


----------

